# Looking for a deal on a service truck?



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/work-trucks/find/listing/1994-GMC-W4500-95274300

Lift gate and rear A/C?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We had 14' Harbor Super Structures on our 94 Isuzus and I have to say that chassis is undersized for a 14' bed let alone a 18' bed. Now add that it is 15-years old and has 133,000 miles on it you have to figure it will need some work. If you have ever owned an Isuzu you know everything costs a lot more to fix. That said, if you need an 18' truck and you have only local work it is not a bad deal.

Mark


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*not too bad*

that is about what I would like to try next, 
but a 1994 is way too old for me..

and too far away . 

and too much money.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> that is about what I would like to try next,
> but a 1994 is way too old for me..
> 
> and too far away .
> ...


If $7,500 is out of your budget you will not find much of a service truck.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I paid $8000 for my first isuzu box truck. I had to drive to ohio but I got a good deal.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*too far , too old, and not my brand....*



ToUtahNow said:


> If $7,500 is out of your budget you will not find much of a service truck.
> 
> Mark


I am not gonna fly to arizona and hope the 1994 truck makes it back to Indiana....no way

thats just too old for me...and too far to go


I bought a 2000 ford E 350 maxi van with 36 ,000 miles on it back in 2001 for 14,500 cash..., and I still drive it today.

last year saw a similar E350 2004 for 5500 dollars with 105,000 miles on it, and I really should have bought it...but it had a slideing side door....

that is the kind of deal I am loooking for....

their are a lot of good used vans out there for sale right now for cash, cheap :thumbup:.


Please tell me about the Izuzus, are they good for service trucks 
I see a lot of them on the road and used for plummbing

just wondering


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The one that I got for 8K was a 2000 model. It had 150K on the odometer. I've put 50k on it since. It's the HD model. 14500gvwr. 16' box on the back. I've done some work on it (myself). New turbo and exhaust mani, new radiator, new tires and brake system(complete). Also had to have the auto tranny rebuilt. I had that done at a shop though as I just don't have the specialized equipment.

It's made me lots of money so I can’t complain.

Edit: I also put a new AC compressor and line dryer. A multi function switch on the steering columb to.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I paid 32K (I think) for my new one which is a 2007.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I really liked ours but even back then we were spending 40-60 large on them. Even with a 14' foot bed they have a tighter turning radius than a 3/4 ton van. My only complaint is they were not quite as beefy as the GVW rating would make you think so you really had to watch your maintenance. Here is my old bed that I sold when I sold my business. The guy I sold it too put a larger chassis under my bed after he had the truck for about 8-years so at that time the truck would have been about 14-years old. The larger truck handles the bed a lot better.

Mark


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I like to buy new, maintain it well, and hopefully get 10+ solid years. I'm getting ready to trade in my 1999 Chevy k2500 for a new Toyota tundra 4x4 longbed. My only hesitation in getting a tundra is I don't think they make a 3/4 ton suspention. I mostly do service and small drain cleaing (2" and under), so I don't think I really need the 3/4 ton suspention. 

I won't buy a Dodge or a Chevy because of reliability. Ford is a possibility but I'm leaning Toyota.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

60 grand!?!?!!? That thing better come with a bed, shower and brothel for that price!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Used fords are the best*



pauliplumber said:


> I like to buy new,
> 
> I won't buy a Dodge or a Chevy because of reliability. Ford is a possibility but I'm leaning Toyota.


I have had great luck with used ford maxi vans... from a van dealer in town.

bought 2 used ford vans , a 89 and a 90 both with about 89,000 on them in 1991 (the old style)
and drove them till one literally rusted away
I was only makeing a 250 payment per month for BOTH of them combined, the other one got wrecked..

bought a 1998 maxi van with 105k on it and
drove it till we finally sold it off, still out on the road....

the ford motor will literally run forever...

bought a 1997 in 2000 for $8900 with 79k on it and we still drive it today.....about 175k on it

and mine I already mentioned... 205k

I wont buy a 6 cylinder again, 
 the V8 made by ford is very strong..... 


I just cant see buying a perfectly good new van and tearing the hell out of it with the junk we throw in it every day..


We have made tons of money from the older vans, becasue usually you can pay cash for them or the payment is dog dirt cheap...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> 60 grand!?!?!!? That thing better come with a bed, shower and brothel for that price!


LOL-Well see that is how they get you. The first one you buy in 92 when you see it at the PHCC-GLAA show and you really like it. Then a year or so later you go to Harbor to order more trucks and it turns out this is no longer a production model so it has to be "custom built" which carries a premium. Then by the time you add roll out drawers and platforms, Class 5 hitches, air conditioning (major option back then), ladder, rack, rack straps, grab bars, in bed tie down system and a bunch of other stuff you have quite an investment. We looked at it across a 10-year period and it made sense. The guys almost never had to come by the shop and could do three or more repipes out of the truck without a delivery. they also carried 3-4 water heaters, a couple of water closets and every repair part needed. The only thing that we no longer carried was full pipe machines in the front cross over compartment. Instead, we went with 300s and the added room allowed us to carry 30-gallon compressors and generators.

Mark


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I guess you really like them*



ToUtahNow said:


> LOL-Well see that is how they get you. The first one you buy in 92 when you see it at the PHCC-GLAA show and you really like it.
> Mark


I am getting the feeling that once you go with one of the big vans, you get spoiled and never go back to the common maxi ford vans???

it does sound nice to be able to drag around 4 different water heaters and misc parts, be able to stand up to look for a fitting instead of "dry humping " that old heater laying on its side, reaching over it trying to get to something...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I am getting the feeling that once you go with one of the big vans, you get spoiled and never go back to the common maxi ford vans???
> 
> it does sound nice to be able to drag around 4 different water heaters and misc parts, be able to stand up to look for a fitting instead of "dry humping " that old heater laying on its side, reaching over it trying to get to something...


My favorite part on that truck was the horizontal bins at the top outside. When they were open, they acted as rain covers just tall enough to hide under. The curbside was full of dividers with 1/2" through 1" copper fittings and the street side was the same with 1 1/4" through 2". It was a real easy truck to do repipes out of. 

The truck in the picture was my 92 which I sold in 99 when I sold my shop. My shop was in Southern California and the guy lived in Las Vegas. He was a guy who worked for me in the 70s and we always stayed close. One day I was working in Las Vegas and spotted the truck but he got off of the freeway and I was late for an appointment so I missed him. Later in the day and 20-miles away, I got on the freeway and he was right in front of me. I got him to pull over so I could take pictures of my old truck. 

My vinyl letters from 92 still looked good but the painted letters he added in 99 looked pretty bad. That E350 cutaway utility body in front of him is my current truck. Now that I mostly do Forensic stuff I don't need a big truck but I do miss my old truck because I really liked it.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought a 74 International30 ton dump truck on Ebay for 1200 bucks. Flew out to Buffalo New York, looked it over, it was a bit rough. We bought it and drove it back to Chicago. It was a fun ride. When i got it home I parked it at the local car dealer we use (day let us park out trucks there) , they asked to borrow it to move snow around. They really like it and bought it off me for 2400.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*cant do that*



SewerRatz said:


> I bought a 74 International30 ton dump truck on Ebay for 1200 bucks. Flew out to Buffalo New York, looked it over, it was a bit rough. We bought it and drove it back to Chicago. It was a fun ride. When i got it home I parked it at the local car dealer we use (day let us park out trucks there) , they asked to borrow it to move snow around. They really like it and bought it off me for 2400.


 
You got lucky, I wont go more than 150 miles to look at anything

 I have heard some horror stories, but I guess if you use pay pal to buy it, you got some insurance on the deal ,


----------

